# Bully show Feb 20th



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## americanbull1 (Feb 10, 2010)

can i enter an american bulldog or is it pit only?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

wont make it to that one, but i'll be at the one in Bakersfield in March


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

we have to pay 10 to get in even if not showing?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

It's a MASSIVE event, and it's going to be quite costly to throw. This isn't gonna be like your average show at the park, Gamer.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

oh ok lol didnt realize that.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics should be a great show I wish my car wasn't a POS or I'd totally go see all the doggies


----------

